# Two Beautiful Boys......



## PennyP (Mar 19, 2012)

Morning Everyone,

Due to an impending house move I need to re-home my two beautiful neutered ginger boys.

Both are around 8 years old, friendly, house trained and adorable.

They would suit a dog free home, and may struggle in a house with young children (as they have been used to living very quietly in an adult only house).

Please let me know if you think you can help. We are based in the South Wales area.

Many thanks,

Penny.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

why are you rehoming them because you are moving, are you going abroad?


----------



## PennyP (Mar 19, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> why are you rehoming them because you are moving, are you going abroad?


Hi Jenny,

No, not going abroad - but moving from a very cat safe rural area to one which will have a busy road by the house. Too much of a risk for them I'm afraid.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You will struggle to rehome 8 year olds - could you not build a run in the garden for them?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

spid said:


> You will struggle to rehome 8 year olds - could you not build a run in the garden for them?


if that could be done or maybe enclose the garden or keep the cats indoors?


----------

